# New Guy From Florida



## darylb (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey all.  I have been reading the site and getting the newsletter for a while and finally joined the forum.  I entered my first competition recently and have been severely bitten by the bug.  It looks like there is a lot of information here and some good folks.  You mind if I hang out a while?


----------



## treegje (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome from another Floridian (Delray Beach).  There is a lot of info here and great people.

Scott


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard!! How did you do in the comp?


----------



## mcmelik (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome..... Hang out all you want. Lots of great folks here that know their smoke


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 14, 2010)

welcome to SMF... sit back and relax!


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## darylb (Apr 14, 2010)

We won the backyard division.  We only were able to cook two meats so we cooked the pork (1st) and ribs (2nd).  It wasnt a very big competition but we had an absolute blast.  It looks like we are going to do another on next month.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to have you here. If you havent checked out the 5 day ecourse you should. Also there is a FL gathering this weekend http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86971 Im sure you would be welcome if you could get there.


----------



## schmoke (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to the addiction we call SMF and Q-in'.  You'll enjoy yourself and learn a lot.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to smf, glad you're here.


----------



## etcher1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 14, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 15, 2010)

First off welcome Daryl to *SMF*. What partof florida I'm in the Jax area and there are alot of fla folks here to. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## bamafan (Apr 15, 2010)

Hopefully not another GATOR fan! Welcome to the SMF. Bunch of guys that know their stuff here. I learn something new or some thing to try all the time.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Always good to see another member from the Sunshine State.


----------



## darylb (Apr 15, 2010)

Look at it this way, it is another SEC fan!


----------



## darylb (Apr 15, 2010)

I live in Wellington, it is western Palm Beach County.  We have a hard time with the voting but we can smoke some meat!

You guys are great.  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## bamafan (Apr 15, 2010)

Roger that! I hate to admit but I pulled for them in the championship games unless Bama was involved. Wouold have a hard time pullin for the Viles. Where are you at? You should try and make the gathering with Piney.


----------



## meateater (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 15, 2010)

Todd


----------



## miamirick (Apr 15, 2010)

hey Daryl, good to see another south florida guy on here,  not to many smokers down in the Miami area,  I live in Aventura not to far south of Wellington,   glad to see another Gator fan on the site!!!
where is the comp you entered i never see em advertised except for the one in homestead once a year?


----------



## darylb (Apr 16, 2010)

La Caja China is probably the smoker of choice down that way huh.  Ive been to Aventura but dont know it well.  

The contest was in Deerfield.  My neighbor heard about it while buying some wood at a bbq store down in Pompano or something.  It wasnt a sanctioned event and was put on by the Chamber.  I think they want to get sanctioned at some point.  

The next one we are going to do is a FBA event in Palm Beach Gardens.

Go Gators.


----------

